# ready for rabbit season



## AHERRING (Aug 22, 2009)

I got seven pups in January,now cant wait to see if they will do what they are doing in training. I cant wait till November 14th.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 22, 2009)

x2 

I'm like a coach, got few new faces on the bench, looking forward to put them in and see what they got.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 22, 2009)

These 7 are my first,I am only 12 y.o.


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 22, 2009)

good luck hunting young man you couldn,t pick a better sport. the bonds you build with good hunting dogs you never forget. be patient trainingyoung dogs. God bless.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 22, 2009)

I love them dogs.


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 22, 2009)

keep us uptodate on how their doing.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 22, 2009)

they are in a runnin pen now, one had to correct the older dog.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 22, 2009)

Good luck indeed, you have chosen a great past time that takes some patience and time. Someday you'll treasure the memories of what your doing.


Do you have someone with older hounds to run with after the pen?


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 22, 2009)

A few people


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck.  I am sure you probably will have some dogs in that pack that you will remember for the rest of your life.  I never will forget the Christmas eve night that my granddaddy slipped two beagle pups in the front door of the house at our family get together.  I was one happy boy and have never been without a hound since. Love Jesus and he will always love you and your hounds.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 23, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Young Man, my good Friend, B.J. has give you some real good advise!

I been rabbit hunting for may years (0ver 60) always find me in Church come Sundays !!

Running, those hounds all week and all year!

Next thing you know it will make and Old Man with Many Friends, out of you!  What more can we ask for.

Keep looking up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 23, 2009)

aherring go luck on your rabbit season and the new pups ! I am only 13 myself and been hunting rabbit for about 3 year  I got my first beagle from my Go Friend Daddy Rabbit a little red white & tan male I call DJ's Little Red Radar are Red for short got him 3 year a go and with  hook  on rabbit hunting . the Woody's small game forum help me out alot  with real go   advise! good people how just like to help and  pass it down  to young people like me and you  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Keep Looking Up   ~<>< 
Your Friend Little Rabbit


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank yall, D.R. you used to be my dads superviser at Johnson & Johnson


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 23, 2009)

*Rabbit Track Everywhere```````````````````````````````````````` `````````````>*

Say, glad you let me in on who you are! Yes I remember your Dad, he has been rabbit hunting with me a few times, many years ago! 

I hope you turn out to be as good at Rabbit Hunting as your Dad, he was always at the right plac, at the right time!

Top Shelf, fellow and I always enjoyed working and hunting with him.

Thanks for letting me know about your Dad, and who you are, good luck with the Beagles.

I think I was with D.J. (Little Rabbit) when he shot his first rabbit a few years ago, he and his Dad are likewise, good Sports.

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you,D.R.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Aug 23, 2009)

*my first rabbit*

Yep DR it was you Doc and my Dad down in Oglethorpe County on a cool Jan day you lost tri-tronics transmitter and your bule tick Jeb found it .it will all ways be my favorite rabbit hunts .


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 23, 2009)

I went one time last year, and immetiantly knew I was gonna get some dawgs. So I hounded my dad and finaly got some.


----------



## Corey (Aug 24, 2009)

Love to see all these young rabbit hunters on here! 

Man this cool weather has really got me all fired up 
about rabbit season, I think the dogs know its coming.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 25, 2009)

AHERRING said:


> I went one time last year, and immetiantly knew I was gonna get some dawgs. So I hounded my dad and finaly got some.



Great choice of words! It is so great to see young men involved in our sport.

I remember as a teen heading home a bit early on Friday nights as I wanted to rise early on Saturday to go hunt. Some of my buddies just didn't understand. Once it gets rooted the love of the little hounds will be with you for a life time. I've had periods of time where I couldn't have hounds but returned to beagling at the first opportunity.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats the way I am I hardly ever go to a friends house during the fall or winter. I aint gonna miss a chance to go huntin.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been working with 10 young hounds this summer.The pups in my avatar.I've narrowed it down to the one that will be staying and running with the pack this winter.Just can't wait for opening day!


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait either,only problem is on our land we deer hunt so it will mess up the deer probaly so gota find a place to rabbit hunt till January 1,then i can hunt there


----------



## Corey (Aug 25, 2009)

AHERRING said:


> Can't wait either,only problem is on our land we deer hunt so it will mess up the deer probaly so gota find a place to rabbit hunt till January 1,then i can hunt there



Them dogs are not going to mess up them deer but 
I know what your dealing with. One day deer hunters 
and dog hunters will be as one.."I have a dream"


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 25, 2009)

So it will not mess the deer hunting up?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 25, 2009)

Corey is very right, there are studies that show it doesn't bother them at all. The trouble is most folks dont want to risk impacting their deer hunting regardless of the evidence.

My hunting lease shuts down for small game hunting until deer season closes as well. Shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank yall for telling me.


----------



## AHERRING (Aug 28, 2009)

Pups doing good two has opened on trail, the others are starting too.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 14, 2009)

man i'm  going crazy to ! What do you mean it's COOL? I live on the coast where the rattlesnakes are as big as my blueticks! Last november i lost one of my Kentucky blueticks to old diamond back it broke my heart! I'm running them once aweek and fo only two hours at day break   . Signed     Ants In My  Pants !


----------



## coltc (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, there's been several big snakes killed near the house this past month. But I am READY for the season to come in!


----------



## Corey (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah its strating to get cool, when you see them snakes on
the roads dead from trying to get warm you know its right
around the corner.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was bush hogging in my pen yesterday and stopped the tractor to get some water.When i stepped down off the tractor i took 2 steps and a rat snake ran across my boot.I haven't moved that fast in years.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 14, 2009)

Got two pups just started to add to the pack. I'm soooo ready to hear some music! Wont be long now.


----------



## canepatch (Sep 14, 2009)

*Ready for Rabbit Running*

J. Landrum. tell the folks the truth about that killed rabbit you're holding.  My tri-color beagles probably jumped and ran that rabbit to you last season.  Beagler 282:  Thanks for letting me know about the JD bred female I just got from Ricky.  I've got to put the training on her and make the blueticks of Mr. Landrum look bad.  Good hunting to all!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 14, 2009)

Canepatch, Let me know how she turns out.I think i'll be doing some night running this week with the rain coming in.We need some moisture and cool air to set in.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 14, 2009)

Come on CANE PATCH give me a break!  Once a trooper always a trooper. That deacon  is always trying to pull rank on me, he refuses to accept pastoral authority. My Blueberry blueticks  have to take a break waiting on those tricolors to catch up.     Signed:  Blue is True!


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 14, 2009)

oh me i think somtime this season me and cory got to get together and see witch one of our blue ticks is making the cut


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bigrob you and Corey are gonna need a witness to this throw down. 

I'd like to put my pups down with your blueticks, give me a shout when the big event happens. 

Aint skeered, have dog box will travel!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 15, 2009)

Big rob and ruger yall need me to run and judge the hounds when yall run with cory.It seems that when cory and i run dogs together all he can hear is his dogs and seems to think he has the only dog out there.Poor fella is getting kennel blind.


----------



## JR (Sep 15, 2009)

With the good Lord willing, I may have an opportunity to call in a favor and hunt some rabbits this year.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 15, 2009)

that sounds good ruger and we may have to find a good judge and see what happend then we will see


----------



## Corey (Sep 16, 2009)

Big Rob, we are going to need two judges on for Jolene and one for your dog..They faster of the two Judges are going to need to be up front with Jolene 

Beagler282: Its not my fault you need a walkers game 
ear to hear your dogs


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 16, 2009)

Corey said:


> Big Rob, we are going to need two judges on for Jolene and one for your dog..They faster of the two Judges are going to need to be up front with Jolene
> 
> Beagler282: Its not my fault you need a walkers game
> ear to hear your dogs



 I don't have a problem hearing it's just being able to hear over those dogs you keep bringing.They start barking from the time you put them on the ground until you pick them up.I guess i need to get them rats out of my pen.


----------



## Corey (Sep 16, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> I don't have a problem hearing it's just being able to hear over those dogs you keep bringing.They start barking from the time you put them on the ground until you pick them up.I guess i need to get them rats out of my pen.



We dont want to talk about who has the rat dog


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2009)

The way this thread is headed taller boots may be whats needed most.


----------



## coltc (Sep 16, 2009)

Got home last night and the time I stepped out of the truck I heard a hound running. I knew the voice immediately, it was Bella who had some how got her pen open and found her a rabbit. (Bella is a Oakhillblue, Sally McGhee special).I went and changed clothes and let her run a while. If I forget to put the snap on her gate, she will open it everytime. It made me even more ready for rabbit season and cool crisp mornings! Later I grilled me and her some sausage. (And who said you can't make a pet out of a rabbit hound! LOL)


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 16, 2009)

i hear ya love to hear em run but i thought some one said that a one legged judge would do for that judging that pup cory i ain't tryinn to get nothing started thats just what a little bird told me


----------



## oakhill (Sep 16, 2009)

Ya gotta love those blueticks!!!

Check out this spoiled fat dog.  This dog has a heart as big as mountain and run with the big dogs until she drops.  Ask Daddy Rabbit.  This old dog even at her age has no quit.


----------



## beagler101 (Sep 16, 2009)

AHERRING said:


> These 7 are my first,I am only 12 y.o.



hey i aint but 14 years old i got 5 pups three reds and two tri-colors they are only 4 months old almost time to start them i also have one grade dog he is 5 months old he is barely started but runs alright by himself thats the only time ive run him i have got a red female the mother of the red pups she isnt doing too well she's been started and has run well but she seems not to keep wanting to run what should i do guys should i put her in another training pen because just running her with other dogs just isnt working i also have a wonderful bluetick that i paid $300 for and turned down $1,500 for her she is the best..............aheering and little rabbit maybe we could go on a youth hunt one day and bring just the dogs we own i think that would be neat
brady meeler


----------



## brian lancaster (Sep 16, 2009)

i have to block one side of my dogs nose to keep him from running two rabbits at a time.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 16, 2009)

dang i need some like that mr.lancaster


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian lancaster said:


> i have to block one side of my dogs nose to keep him from running two rabbits at a time.





Forget the boots, its time to break out hip waders!


----------



## Corey (Sep 17, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> i hear ya love to hear em run but i thought some one said that a one legged judge would do for that judging that pup cory i ain't tryinn to get nothing started thats just what a little bird told me



I hear ya...lol  

You know me and you are talking alot of trash but 
the time your Dad has to put in his pup he might 
just beat both of ours


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 17, 2009)

If deer were afraid of beagles, they wouldn't have eaten my mother's roses, tulips, and vegetable gardens every year while we had 2 beagles running loose on the property 24/7/365. 

Unless you have beagles that trail deer and take down fawns. Ours preferred squirrels and chickens.


----------



## Fletch_W (Sep 17, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> If deer were afraid of beagles, they wouldn't have eaten my mother's roses, tulips, and vegetable gardens every year while we had 2 beagles running loose on the property 24/7/365.
> 
> Unless you have beagles that trail deer and take down fawns. Ours preferred squirrels and chickens.



Furthermore, last year I went outside to see what my two other beagles were howling at, and on the other side of the fence were two does just walking around without a care in the world that two snapping, snarling, screaming beagles were 2 feet away.


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 17, 2009)

that is very true cory but i think pearl is getting close she is trying to track real hard


----------

